# High Mountain Brookies



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Im not much of a fisherman, let alone a fly guy. But when your in the high country just about any stream or lake will make you a great fisherman as almost everything hits the fly.

Enjoy!




































you just need some of these to get you there!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the best-looking brookie ever posted on the UWN!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> That's the best-looking brookie ever posted on the UWN!


+1

Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for the post.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like my kind of trip! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

true high country fatty, well done!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice... Darin Noorda....nice. 

Great pictures, we need more......

I like them wheels.. O*--


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome photos!


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Gorgeous fish!! Nice work.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with Goob...spectacular Brookie. The only thing that would make this post any cooler is a big set of antlers tied on the pack string!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

FishNaked said:


> I agree with Goob...spectacular Brookie. The only thing that would make this post any cooler is a big set of antlers tied on the pack string!


This is as close as i can get to your request


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice elk! Too bad you got that bald guy in the picture with you


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

very pretty fish! thanks for sharing


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

stimmie78 said:


> Nice elk! Too bad you got that bald guy in the picture with you


well you know.... he is late on his friendship dues!!! 8)


----------

